# Ponce Jetty Report Thurs/Fri.



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here are some of the things me, my buddy Jamie and some other locals have been catching at Ponce Jetty out on the rocks:

Sharks:








More Sharks:








Barracuda:








More Barracuda:









Also talked to some locals who came in from the end of the rocks and they had bags of Spades that were HUGE, Mangrove Snapper that were 5-6-lbs, Spanish Macks, Smaller Black Drum and they said they hit tons of Jacks too. One of the sharks we caught slid his tail down my arm while I was holding his head trying to remove the hook and took the skin right off my arm. The biggest shark was caught by my friend Jamie and went just over 4-ft.

Inshore (not on the rocks), I saw a kid land 2 Ladyfish on shrimp.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

*distance*

how long do you think a trip from fort pierce to ponce inlet would take? seems like it might be worth the ride
-brandy


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, here is the funny part:

All sharks were caught on dead peeled shrimp using dual pompano rigs.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

sweet...y'all caught some real nice fish for a day off the rocks


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Probably a 2 or 2.5 hr drive. Not sure if it's worth it when you have so much good fishing down there though


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

the fishing has sucked here recently though because of the runoff from lake o and the dumping from the army corps of engineers....the water is nasty looking and the salinity in the indian river is almost zero....then the nastiness spreads down the beach when it comes out with low tide......my line isn't seeing as much action as it's used to.
-brandy


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Despite the pictures, fishing has been painfully slow around here the last 2 weeks too. Do you ever go to Sebastian Inlet? I hear they are always catching good **big** fish over there.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

not usually it's a little over an hour away from me because of the route i have to take and i never really had anyone up there to tell me how things were going...i usually just go somewhere around town that way if it sux i didn't waste too much gas.....lol


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

You should post some pics of your fish you catch down there Brandy. I would be interested in seeing some quality catch'es from St. Lucie area. I have only been down there once and like an idiot I went golfing instead of fishing. My how priorities change.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey KZ, My uncle lives in port orange and I travel the hour trip down there every now and again, We'll have to get up at sunglow or the jetty one day, Those mangrove sounded nice.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds good barty, I am usually at either location! 

Speaking of which, I hit Sunglow pier this morning for 2 hrs, the bite was no good. Saw 1 bluefish, 1 baby blacktip, and a 10" mango landed. Those were all caught within about 3 minutes of each other. As I was leaving I saw a huge approx. 30-lb cuda which was swimming away from the pier. I took two casts at him but he was too far out of range. The second cast I actually ended up landing it on his head (while trying to cast past him) and ended up scaring the [email protected] out of him. He split after that. 

Heading to the jetty right now for half an hour and see if I can spot any cuda down there. Water has been extremely murky the last 2 days.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

my computer at home is down so i've been using my work computer....i'll see if i can't get some of the pics on a cd and bring it to work with me...but till then keep posting your pics!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Had a blast Sat. and Sunday at the pier catching whiting (13), sharks (3), and some black drum. Yep, that's right, the black drum resurfaced at the pier last night. They are such a blast cuz they pull real hard and it's a fight to get them up before the head for the pilings. Interestingly enough, some guy who found the drum was using a treble hook, with no weight, and throwing out frozen shrimp (whole not peeled) and leaving slack on his line. When his line lost the slack he reeled the black drum in ?!?! Never seen it done that way, but apparently it worked because he landed 3, and one of them was about 22 inches.

Also saturday night, some dude caught a cuda on a live spadefish, and then the shark guys cut it up and had 10 shark rigs in the water. About 9:30 when most of the folks were leaving, one of the clickers went off and some dudes caught a 4.5-ft sand shark. They missed the gaff 15 times (must have been the dullest gaff ever!), and finally the shark ended up wrapping around a piling and they lost him.

Oh yeah, and both nights I left my phone at home so sorry no pics =( After almost dropping it in the water (again) I decided to leave it at home.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

nice night then.......no pics? your killing me here


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I promise I will take my camera phone tonight.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

i'm gonna hold you to that


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Caught some stuff tonight at Sunglow, as well as a very good buzz. As such, I will pull the pics tomorrow from my phone and post them. I ain't seein straight enough to do it tonight.


----------

